# Test/Interview/Hiring process for AMR? ? ?



## Thriceknight (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello all. I'm wondering if anyone out there are current or former AMR employees who could help a fellow EMT out with a few questions about their hiring process. My application was accepted and i'm scheduled for a written test then if I pass an interview. 

My questions:

What should I expect? 

Any tips/advice to help "get a foot in the door"? 

Experience: I currently have been working for a private ambulance company on the northern cali coast for about a year now, though i've been an EMT with the local VFD for an additional 6months prior. We have a medic unit (first out) and a BLS rig (which i work on). I do both IFT from our little clinic to the city(about 1.5hr transports) and 911(when the medic is out on transport or on another call).

Thanks for any help!!


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 2, 2012)

Well, AMR varies by division, so my Southern New Mexico viewpoint wouldn't nessesarily hold true on the West Coast.

You will do a lot online for them after you're hired though.


----------



## yanikemt (Jul 3, 2012)

Well for here (socal) once you apply you take their EMT exam.. advice for that...study everything the test is very similar to the NR.. For interviews just be confident, professional, and just sell your self. I made a thread for AMR riverside a while back when i was waiting to get hired. I think it is still somewhere on this forum with a lot of good information from others.

Good luck


----------



## legion1202 (Jul 3, 2012)

Test is very easy.. I took it in S. Fl. you watch a video about how they want long term employee's. Then you interview with a supervisor or someone like the ops manager.

They offered me a job on the spot and I had to go for my pee pee test. There a good company in terms of going places. Some divisions will put you through medic school and CC classes. 

Good luck.. PM me if you have more questions


----------



## CritterNurse (Jul 6, 2012)

What would be appropriate to wear to the testing/interview? 

I have an interview and testing scheduled for early next week. Should I wear my dressy interview outfit of tailored shirt, trousers, nice boots? Or since I was told there would be some hands-on testing, would I be better off in the scrubs or EMT-pants/department t-shirt combo that I tend to wear on calls. The scrubs I wear are plain dark blue with the department logo embroidered above the left breast pocket.


----------



## MedicBender (Jul 6, 2012)

Never wear scrubs or EMS pants. If I'm ever interviewing, it's a suit or nothing.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 6, 2012)

MedicBender said:


> Never wear scrubs or EMS pants. If I'm ever interviewing, it's a suit or nothing.



^^^this. Do not dress like a whacker. If you're dead set against a suit, khakis and a polo shirt with nice, shined shoes. 

Wearing anything from another agency is a big no no.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 6, 2012)

I wore a full-on tux for my initial interview. The follow-on interview was in ACUs (had to work, still professional). Orientation was in a dress shirt and nice pants until I got my AMR uniforms.


----------



## CritterNurse (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks.

I had some tell me to dress up, and others telling me to dress to look the part. Looks like I'll be going with dressing up.


----------

